# Post Processing Section



## TexPhoto (Jul 14, 2014)

Reviewing the different forum areas, I don't see a good place for a discussion of post processing. There is a "Technique and Advice" area, but the three categories seem to exlude post processing. There is a Software & Accessories forum, but this seems a bad fit. 

How about a new section under Technique and Advice: "Post Processing"


----------



## privatebydesign (Jul 14, 2014)

*Re: Post Precessing Section*

I agree, I have posted a couple of post processing videos and would happily do more. I am no guru but I do know a decent amount with LR and PS.


----------



## pj1974 (Jul 14, 2014)

*Re: Post Precessing Section*

This would be good... post processing can be very important (for some photos more than others).

I have been a member of another photography forum on the interweb for many years, and they had a ‘post processing’ section that I (& many others) found very helpful.

So I would love CR (one of my fav photography websites currently) to have a Post Processing part of the forum. Cheers (& hopefully thanks in advance!)

PJ 8)


----------



## climber (Jul 14, 2014)

*Re: Post Precessing Section*

+1 for PP section.


----------



## cid (Jul 14, 2014)

*Re: Post Precessing Section*

I'm in - it's really good idea to have PP section.

I would even split it into landscape/portrait/some other PP subsection


----------



## Menace (Jul 14, 2014)

*Re: Post Precessing Section*



TexPhoto said:


> Reviewing the different forum areas, I don't see a good place for a discussion of post processing. There is a "Technique and Advice" area, but the three categories seem to exlude post processing. There is a Software & Accessories forum, but this seems a bad fit.
> 
> How about a new section under Technique and Advice: "Post Precessing"



Good idea


----------



## FEBS (Jul 14, 2014)

*Re: Post Precessing Section*

+1

very good idea

also like the idea of split it into landscape/portrait/some other PP subsection


----------



## bholliman (Jul 14, 2014)

*Re: Post Precessing Section*

+1 I think there is a need


----------



## polarhannes (Jul 14, 2014)

*Re: Post Precessing Section*

I'd welcome such a sub forum as well! +1


----------



## PhilippP74 (Jul 14, 2014)

*Re: Post Precessing Section*

great idea! Would be really nice to have, including the subsections.


----------



## Quasimodo (Jul 14, 2014)

*Re: Post Precessing Section*

A very good idea


----------



## Besisika (Aug 6, 2014)

*Re: Post Precessing Section*



climber said:


> +1 for PP section.


+1 for PP section 2.


----------



## Click (Aug 6, 2014)

*Re: Post Precessing Section*

Very good idea.

+1


----------



## lintoni (Aug 6, 2014)

*Re: Post Precessing Section*

Yep!

+1


----------



## 2n10 (Aug 6, 2014)

*Re: Post Precessing Section*

Another vote for a PP section.


----------



## ray5 (Aug 6, 2014)

*Re: Post Precessing Section*

Perfect timing. I have been thinking of writing here for some help regarding this. Some years ago I bought the CS5 with a lot of hope but quickly became totally overwhelmed and with little time stopped using it altogether. I admit that beyond very basic contrast, brightness and sharpening I know nothing. So please feel free to educate me with whatever you have and assume total ignorance. Thanks
Ray


----------



## mackguyver (Aug 6, 2014)

I'd be happy to contribute to this section if it's created. I'm no master, but I have picked up a few things over the years that others might find helpful.


----------



## unfocused (Aug 6, 2014)

*Re: Post Precessing Section*

Could it be spelled correctly please?


----------



## mackguyver (Aug 6, 2014)

unfocused said:


> Could it be spelled correctly please?


I guess that will be the first topic - how to use "Check Spelling" in PhotoShop


----------



## Click (Aug 6, 2014)

mackguyver said:


> I guess that will be the first topic - how to use "Check Spelling" in PhotoShop



;D ;D ;D


----------



## Joellll (Aug 6, 2014)

*Re: Post Precessing Section*

Just had to log in to vote for this.


----------



## scottkinfw (Aug 6, 2014)

*Re: Post Precessing Section*

Love it!

My 2 cents, keep it topical, with each topic simple and say, about 5 minutes max. Have them somewhere that we can refer back to so that when needed, they are available. Great idea!

sek


----------



## Canon1 (Aug 6, 2014)

*Re: Post Precessing Section*

Great idea.


----------



## distant.star (Aug 6, 2014)

*Re: Post Precessing Section*



unfocused said:


> Could it be spelled correctly please?



If the spelling is changed, all my study of precession will be for naught. It's not an easy concept, don't you know!


----------



## wtlloyd (Aug 6, 2014)

*Re: Post Precessing Section*

One stipulation:

NO Adobe bashing. No Dxomark praising, Aperture bemoaning, GIMP evangelizing, DPP worshiping, ad nauseum.

Make it about actual solutions and it could be a fine addition to the site. 
Allow the peanut gallery to litter the place, and it won't be much use.

To wit: no Precessing, just Processing :


----------



## Vivid Color (Aug 6, 2014)

*Re: Post Precessing Section*



wtlloyd said:


> One stipulation:
> 
> NO Adobe bashing. No Dxomark praising, Aperture bemoaning, GIMP evangelizing, DPP worshiping, ad nauseum.
> 
> ...



+1


----------



## Admin US West (Aug 6, 2014)

I'll work on it, I've been busy designing the selling forum. 

The post processing will be added shortly

Ed


----------



## Click (Aug 6, 2014)

It's there. Thank you Sir!


----------



## Dylan777 (Aug 7, 2014)

CR Backup Admin said:


> I'll work on it, I've been busy designing the selling forum.
> 
> The post processing will be added shortly
> 
> Ed


Thank you.

More times on CR ;D


----------



## nineyards (Aug 7, 2014)

I was not aware this was in the works for the Canon Rumors Forum
What a fantastic idea!
I cannot see why it would not be one of the more popular sections of the forum
Post processing is an invaluable tool
It's NOT cheating
It's the natural evolution of photography
Of course it can be overdone, an offense of which I am quite often guilty of
But it can also be mastered and tamed
I am all for it!


----------



## Canon1 (Aug 7, 2014)

CR Backup Admin said:


> I'll work on it, I've been busy designing the selling forum.
> 
> The post processing will be added shortly
> 
> Ed



Nice to see it is already active... And that cr guy is listening to its members.


----------



## TexPhoto (Aug 7, 2014)

CR Backup Admin said:


> I'll work on it, I've been busy designing the selling forum.
> 
> The post processing will be added shortly
> 
> Ed



Cool!


----------



## RustyTheGeek (Aug 7, 2014)

Fabulous! ;D

I can't wait to learn more about post processing! I've thought about this before and I'm glad it was suggested, supported and has already been started!

CR is getting better quickly, by leaps and bounds! Hurrah! 8)

Rusty


----------

